# 5 Macs and an iPhone



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

My wife and I moved a couple of months ago and I took the opportunity to lay all the hardware out on the desk, fire 'em up and take a snapshot. 

PowerBook 165 - OS 7.6
PowerBook 1400 - OS 8.6
Cube - OSX (10.5.8)
PowerBook 12" - OSX (10.5.8)
iPhone - OS 3.1.3
MacBook Pro 13" - OSX (10.6.3)

The 165 is linked to the 1400 via AppleShare, the 1400 is on the airport network via an ORiNOCO card. The rest of the macs either wirelessly of wired to the network. I have an Apple ][e that I would like to add to the running total, but for now it'll just have to be the last 18 years of Apple. These machines just won't quit.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i havnt seen a mac cube in years, how fast does it run on 10.5?


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

It's 450Mhz G4 with 640 MB. Really underpowered but capable of one task at a time. Tonight it's transferring my collection of MST3K to the Apple TV. I upgraded the video card to run the Studio Display (10.5 won't regularly install on the cube but if you load the drive externally and pop it back in it works). It chokes on most video, but it rips DVDs and plays music fine. Usually it's the only one on the desk.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

cool


----------

